# roller trapped with homers today..



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

I had a roller stray come in with my homers today. band letter 2004 thunderhead. Anyone know any info?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

eb!
koj yog hmoob thiab.lol

if its a 04 then it probably escaped from the breeding pen.

i dont know who bands thunderhead, but the thunder birds club is located in Clovis CA.

i raise rollers too, i know some of the thunder birds guys too.


----------

